# Time to teach my kid to drive?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

My sweet Eliza was determined to get in my car this afternoon when I got home. It's been stressful enough teaching my sons to drive...I am not ready to teach my little girl!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL :haha:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

What a pretty girl! Tell her she has to wait until they make hoof-adapted steering wheels, sorry girl!


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

Sit down mum.. Strap in ..Hang on! Three pedals right...which ones the footrest again?


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol yeah, Darth, that sounds about right! My non caprine children were scary enough! Lol

Karen, I tried talking to her about the no opposable thumb thing and how that might hinder her but she wasn't having it! And thanks. She is my sweetheart.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Too funny!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

New-goat-mom said:


> Lol yeah, Darth, that sounds about right! My non caprine children were scary enough! Lol
> 
> Karen, I tried talking to her about the no opposable thumb thing and how that might hinder her but she wasn't having it! And thanks. She is my sweetheart.


Aww, you should soooo nominate her for Pet of the Day! Maybe that will distract her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------

